

Ask HN:  Will FaceBook Credits Become a Universal Currency? - Pointsly

FaceBook is apparently set to launch their 'FaceBook Credits' some time next year - is this going to become a Universal Currency?  Anyone have any updates or info, comments, on this?
======
tokenadult
It will not become a universal currency for me, because I will never use
Facebook Credits. I refuse to do anything actively to monetize Facebook. I'm
happy to interact with my friends there, and that helps keep my friends on
Facebook's social graph, but that is the most I will do for Facebook. Either
Facebook will monetize through other users and keep going, or it will fizzle
out like AOL and MySpace. Either way, I know how to keep up with my friends.

